# Ruger 22/45 stainless target 5.5" bull barrel or Ruger 22/45 hunter stainless fluted



## Amateur13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok so I've been looking at .22 pistols for my boyfriend for Christmas and I've narrowed it down to either the Ruger 22/45 stainless target pistol with the 5.5" bull barrel or the Ruger 22/45 hunter stainless fluted 5.5" barrel. Any thoughts or suggestions? 
Thanks!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

A Ruger, 'Hunter' with a 5.5 inch fluted barrel? Is this a current production model? Current, 'Hunters' have an almost 7 inch barrel. This particular pistol is widely used by the 22 LR shooters in my gun club. With a Volquartsen trigger group it is a superlative target/hunting pistol. 

I've been following your posts. This is the Internet; and the whole world is watching! I am, also, going to suggest that you be very careful about the way in which you attempt to actually purchase this pistol. IF this is, ultimately, not going to be YOUR gun, then, it's your boyfriend who has to do all of the state and federal paperwork and handle all of the final details on this purchase - From the actual selection, itself, through delivery of the gun you can play no active role. 

IF your ultimate intention is to gift your boyfriend with a pistol, by federal law YOU can have no part in the actual purchase, itself. (If you do, it's called a, 'straw purchase' and is one of Mike Bloomberg's favorite dirty tricks to use against unsuspecting gun shop owners and sellers.) 

Better for you to tell your boyfriend what you've discovered and found for his use. Then let him do everything else on his own. It's OK for you to do the research; but he has to handle the final selection and actual purchase all by himself. 



NOTE: When I purchased my wife's 357 Magnum SP-101, I bought the gun all by myself. Then, several months later, I took her to a local gun shop and paid an additional $25.00 fee in order to transfer legal title on the gun into her name. She, for her part, had to do all of the usual federal paperwork in order to take possession of the pistol. THIS is perfectly legal; but an actual, 'straw purchase' is not.


----------



## Amateur13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> A Ruger, 'Hunter' with a 5.5 inch fluted barrel? Is this a current production model? Current, 'Hunters' have an almost 7 inch barrel. This particular pistol is widely used by the 22 LR shooters in my gun club. With a Volquartsen trigger group it is a superlative target/hunting pistol.
> 
> I've been following your posts. This is the Internet; and the whole world is watching! I am, also, going to suggest that you be very careful about the way in which you attempt to actually purchase this pistol. IF this is, ultimately, not going to be YOUR gun, then, it's your boyfriend who has to do all of the state and federal paperwork and handle all of the final details on this purchase - From the actual selection, itself, through delivery of the gun you can play no active role.
> 
> ...


No it is not a current production model. They no longer make this model. Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind. *


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Ruger Mark III stainless 22/45 Hunter with the 5.5" fluted barrel. I wasn't that thrilled with the factory rear sight so I changed it to an after market offering. I also removed the magazine disconnect safety by installing a Sam Lam stainless bushing. The gun shoots well now, is accurate, and has a better trigger.

If you want to get him something that is a bit different in the .22LR world, take a look at the Smith and Wesson M&P 22. I have one of these and it is a ball to shoot. Here's a few links to it;

Product: Smith & Wesson Model M&P22 - 12 Rounds

Smith & Wesson M&P 22 Review: Should You Buy One - YouTube


----------

